# New pics of my R32GTR from Toronto !



## redman_2 (May 20, 2007)

Hope u guys like them , i sure do !


----------



## Smoky Nagata (Jun 8, 2007)

wow nice car , nicw wide body , nice rims , nice photos ... and nice R32 !! lol
thanks allot


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

Great pictures, very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Eber (Aug 5, 2007)

I saw this car on GTRC and it is outstanding.. Nice job.. I thought it had one of those stupid GT wings on it though. A sick widebody.:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Superb pics - I especially like the 2nd one :smokin:


----------



## brett21 (Apr 20, 2005)

Wicked pic's, White R32s lowered look the nuts.


----------



## drb5 (Oct 29, 2004)

Awesome! What kit is that? Suits the white to a T.

:smokin:


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Awesome photos - mental car!.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice car, big ass!! Car looks menacing. 
(watch out for a kid named 6speed there in Canada )


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Fantastic photo's !!


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

Is that an R34 spoiler on the rear?? Looks good, i've always liked white 32's and the deep dish on the rim defo suits the shape really well.


----------



## redman_2 (May 20, 2007)

thanks guys , yeh its a r34 carbon spoiler


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

what wide arch kit is that mate as it looks wicked!


----------



## redman_2 (May 20, 2007)

JapFreak786 said:


> what wide arch kit is that mate as it looks wicked!


not sure got it like that from japan , but i beleive its the veilside kit


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

cool,it looks crazy anyway,what kind of power is it running?


----------



## redman_2 (May 20, 2007)

here is my dyno chart from tuning on Monday as u can see there is a sharp dip at peak boost as the old boost controller i had was not holding the boost and it kept dropping off ,as u can see there is no reason why that curve should not go all the the way to 475 500 if it held the boost , oh and i made that 426 at 16psi , so i got a new apexi acr installed so going back this weekend to make a couple more runs to see if i get up to about 500 hp .Oh and yes i am converted to rear wheel drive!
I have very minor mods which are 
Power fc
nismo fuel pump and fpr
z32afm
splitfire coils
sard 660cc injectors
apexi avcr boost controller
stainless steel exhaust manifolds- not sure what brand
twin hks 2530's
hks dump pipes
hks front pipe
apexi n1 4'' exhaust


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Its good to see Canadian Skylines  Ive seen 3 in Ottawa, a dark blue one, a white one, and a matt black, with black rims with red lips <--paint looks terrible from a far.

So annoying i cant bring mine here!

Either way, amazing! you not rubbing your tires? looks damn close!!


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

What wheels are they and size. Baddass looking car.


----------



## redman_2 (May 20, 2007)

Rain said:


> Its good to see Canadian Skylines  Ive seen 3 in Ottawa, a dark blue one, a white one, and a matt black, with black rims with red lips <--paint looks terrible from a far.
> 
> So annoying i cant bring mine here!
> 
> Either way, amazing! you not rubbing your tires? looks damn close!!


the left side is rubbing a bit with weight in the car , but its cause i need to change my struts but the right side does not touch , since the fenders are fiberglass i just used a dremel tool and shaved off the lip on the inside .


----------



## redman_2 (May 20, 2007)

pupsi said:


> What wheels are they and size. Baddass looking car.


those are work vsxx , sizes are 17x9 -20offset front and rear , 17x10 -46 offset rear


----------



## AndyG 28GTR (Aug 14, 2007)

looks sweet as pal


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

cool R32 & nice pic's


----------



## rpmcru (Apr 25, 2007)

very nice GTR.. best in white :thumbsup: 

oh yeah.. you forgot to blur out the plate number on one of the pics :squintdan


----------



## nismo240sx90 (Nov 16, 2005)

very nice


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

Sweet ride. I really like that widebody kit! What brand is it? Looks well crafted. I have fetish for widebodys :chuckle:


----------



## WIT BLITZ (Apr 1, 2007)

Looks beautifull and that wide-body kit realy gave me a fresh perspective on the R32:thumbsup:


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

awesome, REALLY nice pictures also


----------



## JBNR32 (Apr 17, 2007)

What offset are those wheels? 18x9 18x10 +30? BAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## redman_2 (May 20, 2007)

JBNR32 said:


> What offset are those wheels? 18x9 18x10 +30? BAHAHAHAHHA




front 17 x9 -26 offset
rear 17x10 -46 offset - yeh -46 ,lol :chuckle:


----------



## redman_2 (May 20, 2007)

so here u go guys , what u think , dyno run tonight and well here is the chart i am really impressed , stock internals


----------



## G.T.R (Jul 7, 2007)

Tim, when I get mine, were doing a meet, and your taking me for a ride lol.


----------



## redman_2 (May 20, 2007)

G.T.R said:


> Tim, when I get mine, were doing a meet, and your taking me for a ride lol.


well man its got to be this weekend cause im heading back to the UK next wednesday for work for a month


----------



## G.T.R (Jul 7, 2007)

dang, I wont get it to next saturday  I guess the suspense will have to remain ha ha/


----------



## dark gtr (Apr 9, 2008)

that car is SICK!!!bro>


----------

